# Suspend not working



## tim-m89 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi I would really like suspend to work on my freebsd machine. A small yet great power/time saving feature that windows and linux make use of with no trouble at all (relatively).


```
acpiconf -s 3
```
_..Few seconds pass. Then appended to dmesg:_

```
acpi0: device_suspend failed
```

I have latest bios.
Tried to figure out as much as I could by myself.
Tried asking for help.

Now what should I do?


----------



## teckk (Feb 6, 2010)

Should not be a space between s and 3.

```
acpiconf -s3
```

Or is that a typo?


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not so sure that Windows & Linux work as perfectly as you assume.  In my experience suspend/resume (on every platform except Mac) is at best a 2d6.

FreeBSD is probably always going to lag months or years behind Linux in desktop & laptop support.

But a couple of pointers: from what I gather suspend/resume doesn't work on SMP systems, and certainly doesn't work on every wonky ACPI implementation you can throw at it.




			
				teckk said:
			
		

> Should not be a space between s and 3.
> 
> ```
> acpiconf -s3
> ...



Doesn't matter.  Many programs treat them as equivalent (I actually can't think of any right off the top of my head that don't).


----------



## aragon (Feb 7, 2010)

Suspend/resume does work on SMP systems since a few months ago in FreeBSD 8, but yup, ACPI quality will be a factor.  In my limited experience, Gigabyte push out horrible (read: windows only) ACPI implementations.


----------



## tim-m89 (Feb 7, 2010)

---





			
				aragon said:
			
		

> ...gigabyte push out horrible (read: windows only) acpi implementations.



+++





			
				aragon said:
			
		

> ...gigabyte push out horrible (read: windows, linux, solaris, etc but not *bsd) acpi implementations.



ftfy

Seriously though I have had other freebsd acpi issues like a laptop that wouldn't power down but everything else worked fine. This is one area I would like to see freebsd borrow some techniques which I hope should be possible without infecting it with GNU.


----------

